# Music For The Virgin Ears



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

If music was sent out to space via satellite, what music from history would you want unknown civilizations to hear.

Name as many as you want. This is all hypothetical for you atheists who don't believe in aliens LOL.

Remember it has to be music that in your eyes is utterly beautiful. Or you could name music that you think would make them stay away for fear of us.

This thread is silly but you might have fun.

Remember, aliens need good tunes too!!!


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

I'd give them a heap of Roslavets, Schoenberg, Feinberg, Scriabin, Alkan, Ravel, Xenakis, Sorabji, and Tibbs. That should keep them off of our case.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Just in case anybody doesn't already know, I'd like to draw people's attention to the wonderful fact that music was sent out to space with the two Voyager satellites, having been chosen by a committee chaired by the dearly-missed Carl Sagan.

Bach, Beethoven, Mozart and Stravinsky represent classical music, but the whole list can be found here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voyager_Golden_Record#Music


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

I wonder what the aliens thought of Stravinsky.
The Rite Of Spring has kept them in hiding.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

What has atheism got to do with belief in aliens?


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

emiellucifuge said:


> What has atheism got to do with belief in aliens?


It was a joke 

Obviously not a very funny one.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

oops, sorry to expose you!

Its hard to tell when people are joking on the internet!

Anyway I think the Ode to Joy is it.


----------



## Cortision (Aug 4, 2009)

We should send them the Spice Girls. That should keep them away! On the other hand it might make them them blow the whole place up...


----------



## Herr Direktor (Oct 18, 2009)

Lukecash12 said:


> I'd give them a heap of Roslavets, Schoenberg, Feinberg, Scriabin, Alkan, Ravel, Xenakis, Sorabji, and Tibbs. That should keep them off of our case.


Hear Hear!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

We should send them something from before the equal temperament era or perhaps some just intonation vocal works. They could then recognize the truer mathematical relationships in the harmonies and recognize us as intelligent.

Barring that, you can't go wrong with Bach. I would choose his music as ambassador for our planet. Beethoven might scare them off - they would think us too violent and emotional, which I suppose we are.


----------



## Barry (Jul 3, 2009)

I think Bach would be a good choice


----------



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

Er! This could be a nasty confrontation. I am going to go for Gustav Holst's *Mars* (_The Planets_). That should make the bug-eyed monsters think twice.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

michael walsh said:


> Er! This could be a nasty confrontation. I am going to go for Gustav Holst's *Mars* (_The Planets_). That should make the bug-eyed monsters think twice.


I watched Empire Strikes Back the other night and thought "Boy, aliens would be scared to death if they saw this movie."

Holst did an amazing job on Mars The Bringer of War. It was always a piece that went 100% with it's title. Sadly the Star Destroyer in A New Hope is all I can see when I hear it now because of how similar they are and when I say similar, we all know John Williams used it as a main influence for the score.

I really think George Lucas had the best ideas back in the 70's. Using music from Stravinsky, Mussorgsky, and Holst went hand in hand with the visuals of such epic films. I wish I could talk about the prequels in the same light. At least they had good music.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Weston said:


> We should send them something from before the equal temperament era or perhaps some just intonation vocal works. They could then recognize the truer mathematical relationships in the harmonies and recognize us as intelligent.


The Dodecaphonics from Schoenberg and Stravinsky would show them the more of our mathematical intelligence in music.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

Polednice said:


> Just in case anybody doesn't already know, I'd like to draw people's attention to the wonderful fact that music was sent out to space with the two Voyager satellites, having been chosen by a committee chaired by the dearly-missed Carl Sagan.
> 
> Bach, Beethoven, Mozart and Stravinsky represent classical music, but the whole list can be found here:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voyager_Golden_Record#Music


Man, that was a sad selection. Bach and Beethoven... 

Well, at least the poor aliens will get to listen to "Johnny B Goode". That'll be a nice surprise as they carefully analyze the sounds of Earth. I can imagine them all looking at eachother, startled by how their limbs start to twitch.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

TresPicos said:


> Well, at least the poor aliens will get to listen to "Johnny B Goode". That'll be a nice surprise as they carefully analyze the sounds of Earth. I can imagine them all looking at eachother, startled by how their limbs start to twitch.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

TresPicos said:


> Man, that was a sad selection. Bach and Beethoven...
> 
> Well, at least the poor aliens will get to listen to "Johnny B Goode". That'll be a nice surprise as they carefully analyze the sounds of Earth. I can imagine them all looking at eachother, startled by how their limbs start to twitch.


Come to think of it - all those choices will give those aliens the wrong impression about the human species. Chuck Berry will make them think that life is a party here on Earth, and Bach and Beethoven will make them think that we are actually civilized.


----------



## Rasa (Apr 23, 2009)

I think serialism would be the best to send: mathematics might be a concept easier to understand then feelings.


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

jhar26 said:


> Come to think of it - all those choices will give those aliens the wrong impression about the human species. Chuck Berry will make them think that life is a party here on Earth, and Bach and Beethoven will make them think that we are actually civilized.


True.



Rasa said:


> I think serialism would be the best to send: mathematics might be a concept easier to understand then feelings.


To the Vulcans, maybe.


----------



## Enkhbat (Jan 28, 2009)

I recommend, Ligeti - Lux aeterna. 
It's a score of "Space Odyssey 2001". Also the film is great.


----------



## Ignis Fatuus (Nov 25, 2008)

Rasa said:


> I think serialism would be the best to send: mathematics might be a concept easier to understand then feelings.


Vulcans aren't real!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I agree with Enkhbat regarding the appropriateness of Ligeti & would add any composer working after 1950's like Penderecki, Lutoslawski, Carter, Kurtag, Berio, Stockhausen, Varese. It's these types of composers whose work actually accurately mirrors the chaos & complexity of our world today. But maybe they would scare any extra-terrestrials off!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

But maybe they would scare any extra-terrestrials off!

I'm afraid I need to agree with you here. Hell... it already scares off most "terrestrials" as it is.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

I'd give them a heap of Roslavets, Schoenberg, Feinberg, Scriabin, Alkan, Ravel, Xenakis, Sorabji, and Tibbs. That should keep them off of our case.

Works for me.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Ignis Fatuus said:


> Vulcans aren't real!


Says you!  Why does everyone give guff to the Vulcans


----------

